
It’s Time to Stop Spending Taxpayer Dollars on Elon Musk and Cronyism - mdpopescu
http://dailysignal.com/2016/11/13/its-time-to-stop-spending-taxpayer-dollars-on-elon-musk-and-cronyism
======
chrisbennet
The author is president of "Taxpayers Protection Alliance"

According to the Energy and Policy Institute:

 _" The Taxpayers Protection Alliance (TPA) is an advocacy front group that is
part of the Koch political network, and is largely funded by money funneled
through the Koch-connected Americans for Job Security, Center to Protect
Patient Rights (now called American Encore), and Freedom Partners."_

[http://www.energyandpolicy.org/renewable-energy-state-
policy...](http://www.energyandpolicy.org/renewable-energy-state-policy-
attacks-report-2015/taxpayer-protection-alliance/)

------
sidcool
The premise of the article seems very weak. This article itself cries foul
play.

